# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Shiizmi është një "fe" apo një armë e djallit?

## toni77_toni

*Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e kujt është, kujt i sherben kjo në
Kosovë?*

''Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e shiizmit dhe Ahmedinexhadit në
Kosovë'' 

- Propagandën që bënë kjo grua për përhapjen e shiizmit në Kosovë - BIK-u medoemos duhet të jetë i mirë informar duke marrur të gjitha masat e nevojshme që t'i parandaloj aktivitetet e shiizmit në Kosove të cilat rrezikojnë në cilën do formë Identitetin e Pastër Islam që është kultivuar brez pas brezi në trojet Shqiptare.

- Kjo quhet Ikballe Berisha Huduti - është një grua shiite, e cila mirret me një sërë aktivitetesh, kryesishtë në Prishtinë. Librat që ajo i shiste në panairin e librit në Prishtinë, kryekëput janë shiite dhe e rrezikojnë fuqishëm Identitetin e Pastër Islam.

- Eshte kryetare e Organizatës Edukativo Kulturore NISA - Prishtinë. Kryeredaktore e Revistës "VLERA".

- Gjithashtu, bënë martesa me kontrat (zina) që është e ndaluar ( haram ) në fenë Islame - por, të cilën ua kanë bërë hallall vetës shiitët. 

Ju bëjmë apel të gjithë juve vëllezër e motra, ju që e njifni këtë grua dhe të tjerët që janë si kjo - distancohuni prej tyre sepse këta nuk e predikojnë fenë e Allahut të Madhëruar ashtu siq pretendojnë të jenë, këta nuk janë asgjë më shumë e më pak se argat të dreqit të mallkuar. 

Prandaj, keni kujdes se me kënd shoqëroheni dhe cfarë libra lexoni - sepse jo cdo kush që mbanë petkun e mbulesës në kokë është në udhën e Allahut të Madhëruar dhe thërret në Islamin e pastër. 

''Shiizmi është vetëm një armë e djallit të mallkuar kundër Islamit të mirefilltë''


KUJDES!

----------

Ikballe (24-11-2016)

----------


## Gogi

Haaa, tash edhe shiit..! Keta nuk jane wehabiste apo jo?

Ani de nashti kemi "fatin" e na sjell ne nje vizite Ahmadin Nexhatin.

----------

Ikballe (24-11-2016)

----------


## bindi

Paaa..., sa shume eshte politizuar dhe kjo feja...,dmth.ju te tjeret paskeni te drejte te shisni libra fetare dhe te beni propagand ,kuse kjo jo...

----------

Ikballe (24-11-2016)

----------


## ganimet

Gjeje koh te lexoj pore une nga te lexuarit e tepert kom filluar  te behem i pa ditur(i hutuar).
Pytja lart ka ket pergjegje simbas synetit te Profetit Muhamed a.s
Islami esht baza e besimit per nji musliman .Ata qe ndahen ne sekte nuk jon prej ymetit ose prej popullit te Muhamedit A.s.esht mendim i gjith dijetarve islamist
Edhe shijat jon musliman dhe shum besimtar bien ne sprov ne besim pikrisht se i ngatrrojn kuptimet dhe qellimin e besimit.Pra deri sa nji Shia e quan nji sekt tjeter ipabesimtar edhe nji sekt tjeter mund te jet po aq pabesimtar nese i referohen emertimeve .Themelorja e besimit jon kushtet e Islamit dhe te imanit .Ato jon tek te gjitha te ashtuqujtura sekte islame e qe ne fakt jon sprova tek pasuesit e beimit monoteist ose Islamizmit si baz e te qenurit besimtar dhe si pika referimi ne besim ose ne Islamin qe ka porositur Profeti Muhamed  meshira e Zotit qoft mbi te.dhe pasuesit e tij.Ne Islam ska vakum  ..thenjet e Profetit Muhamed jon vula e mirsjelljes dhe e shpetimit ne te dy botrat.
Esht diq tjeter qe njerzit sdin ti komentojn ose qellimisht i keq interpretojn  porosit e Profetit Muhamed a.s.
Tek te gjitha ato sekte qe ne parim sillen rreth nji pike te referimi dhe qe kushtet themelore te besimit ne islamizem i praktikojn ne perpikmeri jon Islamist edhe pse dikush sarrin ta kuptoj se vetem gjith ato rruge qe ne fund kan nji pik takim, jon vetem tregues se njerzit jon ne sproven e besimit ne Krijuesin e Madhrishem All-llahun fuqi plot dhe ne sproven e besnikris ndaj amanetit te Profetit Muhamed.Vetem nji besimtar i sinqert dhe i arsyshem do e kuptoi se gjith ato rruge qe ne fakt duken ne te djathte e ne te majt qojn tek perkujdesi qe te mos devijohet ne porosin e Muhamedit alejhiselam ,aty esht gjith aje sirtar besimi qe duket se qendron i mbuluar vetem qe te dallohet besimtari i sinqert dhe aj qe ndan e krijon ndasi.

----------


## pejani34

shiizmi asht vetem nje parti kurgja ma shum

----------


## white_snake

> shiizmi asht vetem nje parti kurgja ma shum


sic eshte edhe cdo fe tjeter...
Feja eshte thjeshte nje forem kontrolli per nje grup te caktuar njerzish. I nenshtroheni cdo dite ketij kontrolli e nuk jeni ne gjendje ta kuptoni.

Besoni ne ZOT, jetoni ne paqe por mos u radikalizoni kot pas feve, nuk ja ka pre njeri hatrin t'ja shihni ju!

----------


## pejani34

faliminderit per kshilla
hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> *Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e kujt është, kujt i sherben kjo në
> Kosovë?*
> 
> ''Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e shiizmit dhe Ahmedinexhadit në
> Kosovë'' 
> 
> - Propagandën që bënë kjo grua për përhapjen e shiizmit në Kosovë - BIK-u medoemos duhet të jetë i mirë informar duke marrur të gjitha masat e nevojshme që t'i parandaloj aktivitetet e shiizmit në Kosove të cilat rrezikojnë në cilën do formë Identitetin e Pastër Islam që është kultivuar brez pas brezi në trojet Shqiptare.
> 
> - Kjo quhet Ikballe Berisha Huduti - është një grua shiite, e cila mirret me një sërë aktivitetesh, kryesishtë në Prishtinë. Librat që ajo i shiste në panairin e librit në Prishtinë, kryekëput janë shiite dhe e rrezikojnë fuqishëm Identitetin e Pastër Islam.
> ...


Garda e Nexhatit me shqipfolse, kjo eshte poshteresia e radhes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hamza !

Nuk e di se cfar eshte, por "FE", nuk eshte !

----------


## Pa_doreza2

http://shkupipress.posterous.com/isl...lucion-seksual

----------


## yllbardh

> Nuk e di se cfar eshte, por "FE", nuk eshte !


As unë nuk e di por ata thonë të njëjtën gjë për sunitët, bile, bile edhe epitetin tradhtarë të fesë ua shtojnë.

----------


## Ikballe

Përshëndetje të dashur miq, nuk kam kohë aq shumë të hy nëpër portale, por tani e pash veten time që edhe tek ky portal web faqe po u diskutoka për fe nga njerëz jo kompetencë të fesë, dhe më vjen mirë që njerëz të logjikës së shëndosh me komentet e tyre , mirë ditkan  të e konceptojnë një gjë të re në shoqëri,  e në realitet rrënjët e kësaj i ka në burimin më të qiltër të një feje që ka bërë dhe bënë jehonë për të mirë, duke mos u bazuar në një 000.1 % e të degjeneruarve që bëjnë gërdinë në emër të  Fesë,,, 

Të gjitha këto propaganda kundër personaliteti tim dhe bindjes sime perosnale që bëhen nuk kanë bazë por kanë urrejtje djallëzore sepse injorantët nuk janë mësuar diçka të re të e pranojnë me intersim prë të , por me akuzim të padrejtë mëkatues prë të cilën do të shohin pasojat edhe në Këtë dhe Botën tjetër.

Pandaj e falënderojë Forumin nëse ka pak konsideratë për moralin, nderin dhe dinitetin e anëtarit të formumit , le  të i fshijë ose bëjë dicka me personat që merren me qështjet e të tjerëve e sidomos këta që bëjnë fyerje e shpifje për këtë mund të akuzohen ligjërisht. 

Të nderuar miq ju që nuk e keni trurin të shpërlarë , sepse ka prej nesh edhe të tillë sidomos ata që janë "fetar" apo ndoshta sa kanë filluar të dinë dicka nga thash e thanmet apo videot e hoxhallarve , e jo nga studimi, këtyre vërtet iu është larë truri, dhe çfarë do që thuash ata skan kapacitet të e logjikojnë apo pranojnë nga një këndvështrim human, por bazohen vetem në armiqësi, kafshëri, urrejtje e poshtrim të tjetrit, Prandaj të nderuar ju preferojë të i dëgjoni këto video interesante nga akademik të shkencave Islame që janë  k ujetojnë në vendet më demokratike në botë në Amerikë. 

Prandaj ju preferojë të dini prë Islamin e vërtet nga Familja e Profetir e lërini Shiat e Rafidit që i njihni nga gojët që nuk filtrohen prëmes zemër e mendjes së shëndosh... Unë nuk jam e till Cfarë paskanë shkruar këtu disa TRU të Shpërlarë,    
shiko dhe dëgjo mëisme nga akademik e dr. të fesë e jo nga trushpërarës të internetit.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Un fare mire mund te vetquhem "injorant" ne kete teme..., por sinqerisht i kam bere kete pyetje vetes;
" Shiitet e Iranit a jane bektashinjte e Shqiperise "?
Ju lutem, nuk dua te ofendoj asnje te ketyre dy besimeve, nese jane dy fe te ndryshme.

Ne lidhje me temen, mendoj qe eshte nje lloj interpretimi i besimit islam.
Dikush me lart e deshifroi me fjalen "parti politike", pra ashtu sikur te gjitha sektet fetare..., nuk jane tjeter veç'se POLITIKE!
Fatkeqesisht kjo eshte qe ndan njerezit, politika e nderthurur me fanatizmin injorant sjell perçarjen ne sekte te ndryshme, 
ku me pas rrjedhimisht sjell konflikt, si ushtarak ashtu edhe filozofik..., kjo mvaret nga temperamenti i aksh populli.....
Pra eshte nje nendarje e fese islame. Ku per te legalizuar ekzistencen e saj ( shiite ) akuzon per tradheti pjesen tjeter muslimane ( synite ).
Pra puro politike...., por qe ndiqet nga miljona njerez, pra eshte edhe njekohesisht "Fe".

Pershendetje

----------


## jarigas

> Përshëndetje të dashur miq, nuk kam kohë aq shumë të hy nëpër portale, por tani e pash veten time që edhe tek ky portal web faqe po u diskutoka për fe nga njerëz jo kompetencë të fesë, dhe më vjen mirë që njerëz të logjikës së shëndosh me komentet e tyre , mirë ditkan  të e konceptojnë një gjë të re në shoqëri,  e në realitet rrënjët e kësaj i ka në burimin më të qiltër të një feje që ka bërë dhe bënë jehonë për të mirë, duke mos u bazuar në një 000.1 % e të degjeneruarve që bëjnë gërdinë në emër të  Fesë,,,


Pershendetje e dashur Ikballe!
Se pari, Ikballe, çfare autoriteti ke zotrote t'i ndash njerezit ne kompetente apo jo??
Se dyti, Ikballe, nga cila pikepamje je ne gjendje te percaktosh "logjiken e shendoshe"??!
Se treti, Ikballe, cila na qenka "jehona e mire" per te cilen vetem ti dhe ate me "logjike te shendoshe" qenkeni ne dijeni?!
Se katerti, Ikballe, meqe ti je me "logjike te shendoshe" dhe per ata si ti,  zerot perpara presjes kane vlere, 000.1%=0.1%, qe do te thote 1/10 e nje miliardi e gjysem muslimanesh, qe i bie te jene diku  tek  150.000.000 njerez, a p ona thua se 150 milione muslimane jane te degjeneruar??! Tashi edhe sikur te besojme se eshte nje gabim shtypi dhe t ethemi se jane 0.001%, perseri 1.5 milione te "degjeneruar" nuk duhet te na shqetesojne??!
Sa pesti, Ikballe, keta te "degjeneruar"(shumica e te cileve jane te diplomuar neper shkollat e fese), a kane bere ndonje gje qe s'eshte e ligjeruar me Kuran dhe qe Muhamedi s'e ka bere apo urdheruar???!




> Pandaj e falënderojë Forumin nëse ka pak konsideratë për moralin, nderin dhe dinitetin e anëtarit të formumit , le  të i fshijë ose bëjë dicka me personat që merren me qështjet e të tjerëve e sidomos këta që bëjnë fyerje e shpifje për këtë mund të akuzohen ligjërisht.


Cilat jane akuzat qe te kane bere dhe qe mund te ndiqen penalisht, e dashur iIkballe?!




> Të nderuar miq ju që nuk e keni trurin të shpërlarë , sepse ka prej nesh edhe të tillë sidomos ata që janë "fetar" apo ndoshta sa kanë filluar të dinë dicka nga thash e thanmet apo videot e hoxhallarve , e jo nga studimi, këtyre vërtet iu është larë truri, dhe çfarë do që thuash ata skan kapacitet të e logjikojnë apo pranojnë nga një këndvështrim human, por bazohen vetem në armiqësi, kafshëri, urrejtje e poshtrim të tjetrit,


E dashur Ikballe, a nuk eshte Kurani yt i dashur qe merret me poshterimin e qafirave???!
*5:60. Thuaj: “A doni t’ju tregoj kush do të marrë dënimin më të rëndë nga Allahu? Ata që Allahu i ka mallkuar dhe me të cilët është zemëruar, duke i shndërruar në majmunë dhe derra, si dhe ata që adhurojnë djallin. Ata janë në vendin më të mjerueshëm dhe janë më larg rrugës së vërtetë”.
2:65. Sigurisht që ju keni dëgjuar për ata prej jush që shkelën Sabatin dhe të cilëve Ne u thamë: “Bëhuni majmunë të përçmuar e të urryer!”.*

A po na thua Ikballe se Allahu bazohet ne armiqesi, kafsheri urrejtje dhe poshterim te tjetrit??!



> Prandaj ju preferojë të dini prë Islamin e vërtet nga Familja e Profetir e...


A po na thua e dashur Ikballe, se Kurani . Hadithi dhe Suneti nuk qenkan t emjaftueshem per te mesuar mbi Islamin dhe profetin islam???!

----------

bojana (26-11-2016)

----------


## Ikballe

O zotëri mos më merrni kohën time të çmuar me këto komentime te gjata , se sjemi në web faqe shkencore, e të shikojmë çdo presje e pik, e të llogarisim shifra e shifra,,, 

Faleminderit prë komentet e juaja,,, vetem një gjë të them, se tek ne ne Kosovë egziton ligji prë fyerje e shpifje,etje tj ,, 
Naten emirë

----------


## Ikballe

I nderuar Arbërishi, njëherëit Urime Festën e Flamurit, jam pak e zanë, por më detyron kultura juaj e komunikimit të ju jap disa sqarime. 

Nga videoja paraprake keni mundur të kuptoni se kush janë shijat, pra nga një akademik dhe Dr. i Religjinove,,, ndersa sa i përket Shijave të botës dhe Bektashinjët, nuk ka asnjë dallim, sa i përket bindjes , akides që i thonë në arabisht. Pra të gjithë besojnë në Zot, Allahun e Lartësuar, në Profetin Muhamed që është i Derguari i fundit dhe në 12 Imamët.   Kjo është edhe tek Bektashinjët edhe tek shumica e shijave që janë zyrtarisht të pranuar nga Qerndra e Myftinis në Egjipt në Universitetin AL Azhar - Kairo.. 

Ka shumë pak dallime në praktika, pra në sheriat dikush më shumë më të prëpikt janë e disa më pak, kjo ndosh tek cdo popull, dhe besim,, se edhe ne në Kosovë jemi 97% musliman por besimtarë dhe praktikues ka shumë pak ndosht një 10% ... 

Ndarjet në mesin e muslimanëve janë bërë menjëherë pas ndërrimit jetë të Profetit Muhamed, ende pa u varrosur, e gjithë shoqëria e tij vajtën në një vend në SAKIFA dhe atje e zgjodhën në mënyrë Demokratike Ebu Bekrin prë Halife, ndersa Ztoi tha ,,Inni fil erdi halifet ( mëkëmbës) edhe profeti Muhaemd këtë e vërtetoi se " Pas meje e keni Aliun...... " etj etj,, 

Prandaj nëse e shikoni këtë video te dytë të rradhës,,, do të shikoni se Muslimanët që e pasun rrugën e EHli Bejtit, Familjes së Pejgamberit , ata ende deri më sot i kanë 12 imamët në fe si element i besimit, këtë edhe na thotë Naim Frashëri në popemën e tij Qerbelaja... etje tj ,, 

Prandaj Parti Politike kanë bërë shokët e Pejgamberit ( paqja qoftë mbi të dhe Familjen e tij) e kurrsesi Islami që e kanë predikuar me shumë sakrifica Ehli Bejti Muhamedit s.a.a.. 
Prandaj vëlla, merreni shikojeni këtë video dhe do të shihni se kush e shëndroi ISlamin atëherë e deri më sot si parti politike dhe se kush e dëmtoi Islamin, dhe si e mbrojtënë Islamin 12 Imamët e Shenjtë së bashku me Imam mehdiun a.s. i cili pritet të vijë... Një gjë duhet ta dimë se asnjë nga imamët nuk vdiqënë në vdekje natyrore por u mbytën e masakruan, mjafton Qerbelaja e Imam Husejnit do ta kuptoni sa të zeza hoqënë Familja e Pejgamberit nga muslimanët atëherë,, edhe tani se cfarë po hjekin muslimanët pasues të Ehli Bejtit që i thoni  SHija, ( se shija ka disa nënsekte, seiq ka tek cdo religjion, bile te sunizme ka shumë e më shumë nënsekte0 

Urdhëroni dëgjojeni shikim të këndshëm .. 




Na falni prë gabime shkrimore, më besoni jamë shumë e zënur e nuk kam kohë ti rikthehem asaj që e shkova më parë... Ju kam në dua ( lutje)

----------


## Ikballe

Ju kisha preferaur para se të shpifni e përfolni të tjeret me qellim që të ulni autoritetin e tij, e sidomos një femre , se edhe nënën e ke femër, ... Ju kisha këshilluar të lexoni këtë intervistë , dhe mos të flisni atë që nuk e dini, se Profeti Muahemd na mëson që prë tjetrin mund të flasim vetem aq sa njohim , e jo sa keni dëgjuar nga gojët mëkatare,,, prë të cilat Kurani thotë :
O ju që keni besuar, largohuni prej dyshimeve të shumta, meqë disa dyshime janë mëkat dhe mos hulumtoni për zbulimin e të metave të njëri-tjetrit, dhe mos përgjoni njëri-tjetrin; a mos ndonjëri prej jush dëshiron të hajë mishin e vëllait të vet të vdekur? Atë pra e urreni! Kini frikë nga ndëshkimi i All-llahut, e All-llahu është mëshirues, Ai pranon shumë pendimin. (Huxhurat, 11-12)

http://periskopi.com/e-dyshuara-se-r...-ne-prishtine/

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> *Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e kujt është, kujt i sherben kjo në
> Kosovë?*
> 
> ''Ikballe Berisha Huduti - argate e shiizmit dhe Ahmedinexhadit në
> Kosovë'' 
> 
> - Propagandën që bënë kjo grua për përhapjen e shiizmit në Kosovë - BIK-u medoemos duhet të jetë i mirë informar duke marrur të gjitha masat e nevojshme që t'i parandaloj aktivitetet e shiizmit në Kosove të cilat rrezikojnë në cilën do formë Identitetin e Pastër Islam që është kultivuar brez pas brezi në trojet Shqiptare.
> 
> - Kjo quhet Ikballe Berisha Huduti - është një grua shiite, e cila mirret me një sërë aktivitetesh, kryesishtë në Prishtinë. Librat që ajo i shiste në panairin e librit në Prishtinë, kryekëput janë shiite dhe e rrezikojnë fuqishëm Identitetin e Pastër Islam.
> ...


Sa interesante!
Toni na eshte bere "avukat i djallit"...
Pse keshtu?

----------


## angmokio

> Përshëndetje të dashur miq, nuk kam kohë aq shumë të hy nëpër portale, por tani e pash veten time që edhe tek ky portal web faqe po u diskutoka për fe nga njerëz jo kompetencë të fesë, dhe më vjen mirë që njerëz të logjikës së shëndosh me komentet e tyre , mirë ditkan  të e konceptojnë një gjë të re në shoqëri,  e në realitet rrënjët e kësaj i ka në burimin më të qiltër të një feje që ka bërë dhe bënë jehonë për të mirë, duke mos u bazuar në një 000.1 % e të degjeneruarve që bëjnë gërdinë në emër të  Fesë,,, 
> 
> Të gjitha këto propaganda kundër personaliteti tim dhe bindjes sime perosnale që bëhen nuk kanë bazë por kanë urrejtje djallëzore sepse injorantët nuk janë mësuar diçka të re të e pranojnë me intersim prë të , por me akuzim të padrejtë mëkatues prë të cilën do të shohin pasojat edhe në Këtë dhe Botën tjetër.
> 
> Pandaj e falënderojë Forumin nëse ka pak konsideratë për moralin, nderin dhe dinitetin e anëtarit të formumit , le  të i fshijë ose bëjë dicka me personat që merren me qështjet e të tjerëve e sidomos këta që bëjnë fyerje e shpifje për këtë mund të akuzohen ligjërisht. 
> 
> Të nderuar miq ju që nuk e keni trurin të shpërlarë , sepse ka prej nesh edhe të tillë sidomos ata që janë "fetar" apo ndoshta sa kanë filluar të dinë dicka nga thash e thanmet apo videot e hoxhallarve , e jo nga studimi, këtyre vërtet iu është larë truri, dhe çfarë do që thuash ata skan kapacitet të e logjikojnë apo pranojnë nga një këndvështrim human, por bazohen vetem në armiqësi, kafshëri, urrejtje e poshtrim të tjetrit, Prandaj të nderuar ju preferojë të i dëgjoni këto video interesante nga akademik të shkencave Islame që janë  k ujetojnë në vendet më demokratike në botë në Amerikë. 
> 
> Prandaj ju preferojë të dini prë Islamin e vërtet nga Familja e Profetir e lërini Shiat e Rafidit që i njihni nga gojët që nuk filtrohen prëmes zemër e mendjes së shëndosh... Unë nuk jam e till Cfarë paskanë shkruar këtu disa TRU të Shpërlarë,    
> shiko dhe dëgjo mëisme nga akademik e dr. të fesë e jo nga trushpërarës të internetit.


Pershendetje Ikballe,

Mireseerdhe ne forumishqiptar.com

Kohe per te pare video nuk kam por do deshiroja tu pergjigjeshe pyetjeve te meposhtme ;

1. A na e sqaron pak kete ceshtjen e marteses me kontrate ? Si funksionon dhe a eshte e ligjshme sipas teje? Do ja sugjeroje vajzes tende?

2. Cili eshte qendrimi yt ndaj gruas se profetit a.s Aishes?

3. A i besojne shiat hadithet e profetit Mohamed a.s si p.sh ato te transmetuara nga Bukhariu dhe Muslimi ?

4. A eshte Kurani qe kane sunitet i sakte apo kurani i shiave ka versete shtojce?

----------


## mesia4ever

Shiizmi por edhe sunizmi dhe madje edhe Islami ne pergjithesi jane arme te djallit pasi bazohen ne urrejtje dhe dhune ndaj njeriut. Te gjitha fete, doktrinat e ideologjite qe mohojne kryqezimin dhe Ringjalljen e Jezusit te Nazaretit de fakto jane doktrina te djallit. Te gjitha fete e doktrinat qe e bejne kete me apo pa vetedije jane ne sherbim te djallit. Shiizmi sikur sunizmi bazohen ne Kuran dhe ne profetin Muhamed, por pas vdekjes se tij myslimanet u percane se kush duhet ta pasoje profetin. Nese pas largimit te Jezusit nga kjo bote dishepujt e tij do te fillonin me vrasjen e masakrimin e njeri tjetrit a do ta quanit krishterimin si fe te paqes?! Epo kete bene myslimanet dhe fatkeqesisht ende nje shumice e shqiptareve besojne se feja islame eshte fe e paqes dhe kurrsesi e dhunes. Ky eshte realiteti i standardeve te dyfishta qe ne e praktikojme ndaj besimit krishter dhe fese islame. Kur ke nje pedofil, vrases, nxites te armiqesive si profet cfare do te pasoje pervec pedofilise, dhunes dhe vrasjeve?! Te gjithe myslimanet qe pasojne shembullin e Muhamedit jane njerez te dhunes, kete e shohim cdo dite por fatkeqesisht te gjithe i mbyllim syte e veshet duke mohuar realitetin. Myslimanet kurre skane patur dashuri as ndaj njeri tjetrit por aq me pak ndaj te tjereve. Gjithmone kane luftuar njeri tjetrin dhe gjithmone i kane luftuar dhe do t'i luftojne te tjeret. Shihni shembullin e ISIS-it sot, Al Kaides dje dhe te tjereve. Paramendoni myslimanet tane para ca ditesh shkuan ne Shqiperi per te organizuar sulm e per te vrare futbollistet e Izraelit. Cka nese vertete do te arrinin ta benin kete poshteresi, si do te shiheshim ne ne bote, si terroriste apo si njerez normale?!

----------

